# Build.prop changes to see more apps and games



## fireman9iner (May 11, 2012)

Any one know what would be the best model to change are build prop too that would allow us to see more apps and games

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GRZLA (Aug 13, 2011)

fireman9iner said:


> Any one know what would be the best model to change are build prop too that would allow us to see more apps and games
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


Asus and Acer both made 7" tablets, but you will run into issues.

The reason you aren't seeing certain apps, is because they have never been tested to work on your device. You could run into a lot of issues changing your build.prop to something that isn't your device. I personally wouldn't do it, but if you do please use caution.


----------



## nphil (May 23, 2012)

fireman9iner said:


> Any one know what would be the best model to change are build prop too that would allow us to see more apps and games
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


Switching to the Galaxy Nexus enables gameloft game downloads for me . However, audio stops working on my tablet and I have to restore my backed up build.prop. The games still work though, so it's fine.


----------



## GRZLA (Aug 13, 2011)

nphil said:


> Switching to the Galaxy Nexus enables gameloft game downloads for me . However, audio stops working on my tablet and I have to restore my backed up build.prop. The games still work though, so it's fine.


Please make sure you know how to restore an old build.prop before you go doing this OP. I would personally change it to a 7" tablet like the Asus A100.


----------



## nphil (May 23, 2012)

Yes, definitely make a backup first. Or search for an app called Device Spoofer on the play store, it does it automatically for you. The screen size doesn't matter, it's the gpu that does. I think the Asus A100 runs on Tegra 2, so gameloft games would download data for tegra hardware, which is incompatible with the tab 2. I've tested about 5 different gameloft "HD" games and the Galaxy Nexus versions work fine.


----------



## fireman9iner (May 11, 2012)

If I change to a nexus can I get modern combat 3?

Sent from my GT-P3113 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nphil (May 23, 2012)

Yeah it's supported on the Gnex, so it should work. I don't know, I've only tested Asphalt 6, Order & Chaos, Gangstar Rio and Mass Effect so far. They all work really well.


----------

